# West Central Goose and Duck hunting?



## David S Proffitt (Sep 13, 2002)

I am interested in experiences with waterfowl in the extreme western part of the state. Has anyone hunted resident geese North of Watford but south of Williston? I realize this is not the main area of the state but wondering if numbers are good. I hunted pheasants close to Watford City and will have the opportunity to hunt in September next year. I hear the sharptails are good on the grasslands. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

I wouldnt consider it a hotspot but they are around. Go SE towards the big lake and you'll get into better numbers.


----------

